# New supplies



## darin3200 (Jul 21, 2005)

I got my Arista Professional ultra-cold tone print developer today and 100 sheets of Arista.EDU 5x7 variable-contrast RC. The results are great, I love the developer, all the tones are amazing and the darks are a great shade of black.  Needless to say I'm protecting my developer more closly, after I made  new developer I am storing it in 6 small glass frappucino containers and filling them to brim and even putting a marble in the last one to make sure it was totally full (thanks for the idea hertz!) I'll scan and post some of the results tomorrow.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 21, 2005)

I was really wondering about that cold tone dev.  so you like it? I may try it soon.  So what is the deal with your crazy storage technique? how long will the dev keep if no air is in it?  thanks.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 21, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> how long will the dev keep if no air is in it?



Kodak usually lists shelf life for full and half full containers.  Most other brands don't.  1 quart of developer in a 1 quart bottle probably has almost twice the shelf life of 1 quart of developer in a 2 quart bottle (unless you pour in a quart of marbles too).


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 22, 2005)

DIRT: yeah, the cold tone stuff is wonderful, about $13 from freestyle and it make 3.75 gallons. I hardly ever put my old developer in containers and I had to make new everytime and went through a bottle way to fast

ksmattfish: I almost used a quart of marble to top off a milk jug that was half full of film dev because I didn't have any smaller containers  I was also in Lawrence, Kansas for a 3-week debate camp at KU. Lawrence is a cool town, but really hot sometimes


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, it's been above 110F heat index for days now.  

Another solution for dealing with shelf life of chemistry is to do so much developing and printing that the chems exhaust through use before they can oxidize on the shelf.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 22, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's been above 110F heat index for days now.
> 
> Another solution for dealing with shelf life of chemistry is to do so much developing and printing that the chems exhaust through use before they can oxidize on the shelf.



I like your thought process...we think alike.


----------

